# My red devil is beating me up.



## alfadog (Dec 18, 2009)

I have a 6" female Red Devil and she is violent towards me. when I stick my arm in the tank to fix a plant she has torn up she attacks me. she has even drawn blood. It does'nt hurt, and its realy funning to watch her. does anybody else suffer from fish abuse? LOLOLOLO :lol:


----------



## RaizedWICKED (Feb 10, 2010)

My O will sometimes take a nip at my hand. Usually it is my fault, I sometimes do not see the O and basically invade its space and it gives me a quick bite to let me know its there..

No where near what you are going through. Red Devils certainly live up to their name, I was looking at a trade in at BIg als, huge male red devil in a tank by itself and I went probably 2 feet from the glass and he started to basically try and come through the glass an rip my throat out.. 

But despite that, what a gorgeous speciman.

RW


----------



## thinking_fish (Aug 13, 2007)

I have had this with most breeding cichlids and a lone male Jag who I would have to keep at bay with a net while working on the tank. If she is already doing this at 6 inches she will get worse :lol:


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

Oh yes this is a common thing. Almost every big red devil, midas, trimac, or flowerhorn i've had has beat me up. The way i get around it is to put a divider in for the time im cleaning.

Oh yea, by the way it may not hurt now but in a few months when she hits around 8" it's going to start.


----------



## GirDance (May 14, 2010)

I have also used a divider while cleaning. One suggestion though... Lose the plants, or weight them down by siliconing them to a heavy rock because as she gets bigger it's just going to get ripped up more!


----------



## Chiquita (May 4, 2010)

I had a RD that I had to buy gloves for, it would rip my hands to shreads. I had cuts all over my hands from him. He would make me bleed like crazy. :roll:


----------



## Leucistic Guy (Jul 8, 2009)

I've learned to use the net to keep mine @ bay.
He used to attack me when he was little, now that he's the biggest fish I have I have to use the net because I can see his little black teeth every time he attacks me through the glass.

If I find the net fails, I'll use a divider too.

My newest RD is quite friendly always greets me & never attacks me it kind of gets scared if I'm doing tank work.
His tank is next to my computer & he always watches me while I'm on the comp.


----------



## Melampus (Jul 11, 2009)

Although this is not uncommon behavior for a red DEVIL, it is very possible she is ready to spawn. They will become extremely aggressive during this time. Do you have any flat surfaces for her like a sheet of slate? If not, add one in the tank, and you may have a clutch of eggs lain quicker then you'd imagaine.


----------



## alfadog (Dec 18, 2009)

*MELAMPUS*yes she has been spawning with my male convict. I saved one batch of fry, just to see what they would look like. and they have bred again, I left that litter in there for food or whatever may come of them. she was peaceful up untill the breeding begain. which was about 2 months ago. so will just have to see how it goes....... opcorn: 
thanks all for the feedback. :fish:


----------



## Dook (May 13, 2009)

sooooo.... what do the fry look like from the Red Devil and Convict?


----------



## alfadog (Dec 18, 2009)

well its kinda hard to tell right now but they seem to have the longer body, like the rd and most of them have the black strips of the convict. but all are healthy and doing great (and growing) there about 1/8" right now. I'm going to keep all fry. I know some people suggest I kill them because of being hybrid. but I just can't do that. but I understand the concern to keep it pure. also my first litter. its fun :thumb: opcorn:


----------



## Leucistic Guy (Jul 8, 2009)

As long as you keep them it's all good.
I have Texacons the happened by accident & I kept the best looking one for dithers.
I call them my mini flowerhorns since they show pearls & double & single flowerlines.


----------



## trimac (Mar 27, 2003)

I used to have an Umbee that did that. My wife would have to keep an eye on him and warn me when he would rush. It really sucked even worse when I had to remove my large rocks. I would have to take the bite cause if I dropped the rock I would break my tank- :lol:


----------



## Leucistic Guy (Jul 8, 2009)

WTH!!!
Umbee are mean SOB & they get huge too!!!
I don't think I'd mess with an Umbee.
Props to you Trimac.

Do you have any pix of that Umbee?
These guys are gorgeous!!! How big?


----------



## Dook (May 13, 2009)

wow, just read up on umbee blue speckled monsters... I like my fingers... I'll steer clear of them haha


----------



## nightowl1350 (Nov 26, 2005)

A friend had a red devil that used to come to the top of the tank for a pat from my friend. Guess it was a very rare one and not much of a devil.


----------



## Chiquita (May 4, 2010)

I had a HUGE red devil that used to take chunks out of mu hand. I had to order special gloves from big al's for when I clenaed the tank. I loved that fish. He was super aggressive. He would bash against the tank when even my dogs walked by. He drew blood too.


----------



## Leucistic Guy (Jul 8, 2009)

My female is fine, but my male is like a caged beast!!!
My texas attacks through the glass but not when my hand is in the tank.


----------

